# A newbie- can you help?



## rosieMud (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi there
I have visited this site a few times and thought that I would join-also wanted to ask if anyone has had a similar experience to me. Have had 3 IUI on a natural cycle and just embarking on stimulated cycle- have been on Menopur- all seemed to be going well- then I had signs of ovulation at day 13 when follicles were 14mm only (Strange)- was told to continue injections- when I had my final scan pre IUI- follicle had grown to 19mm but my blood test showed I had ovulated a while before. Everyone seemed puzzled as they couldn't understand why my follicle was still growing if I had already ovulated- does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate twice- one after the other? Has this happened to anyone else? I would be really interested to hear from anyone who has had a similar experience- Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

It is possible to ovulate (release an egg) from more than one follicle but it would be within one 24 hour period.

Obviously if it baffled your clinic then I can't answer all your questions as I'm not medically qualified & they are....but it could be possible that you released an egg from another follicle which was why your progesterone levels showed ovulation...maybe this larger follicle was just a fluid filled cyst (which is basically what a follicle is) so didnt contain an egg & just continued to grow abit   When they scanned you initially did you have more than one follicle...and then when they scanned you again did they see a corpus luteum which is the area where egg ruptures from follicle and which is what releases progesterone (which is what they test to indicate ovulation) ?

Apologies if I've not really answered your question & just asked you more questions !! ...I would speak with your clinic...

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Rosie,

a similar thing happened in my first attempt at IUI. I was on Fostimon and had two follies which both weren't really that big. Apparently I ovulated on day 13 which is really early for me and the IUI was cancelled. They couldn't really give me an answer as to why this happened. 

For my next IUI they put me on buserelin which suppresses ovulation and you need a trigger shot to induce ovulation when the folies are ready. Maybe that's the way forward for you? - What clinic are you with, just out of interest?


----------



## rosieMud (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi there again,
Thank you so much for your replies Natasha and Elsbelle- it's really supportive to hear from people in a similar situation. Off to clinic (london FC) this week, appointment with consultant to get to the bottom of all this. In answer to your question(s)- I had one follicle that grew to 19mm and my blood test showed low E2, progesterone levels of 12.4 and my LH was really low at 1.8. soooo.... really not sure what is going on. I showed signs of ovulation on about day 14- follicle continued to grow and was 19mm on day 18 (strange). Best of luck with all your treatment. 
Rosie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

What day did you have your progesterone levels tested ?  You do need to be aware that different labs use varying ranges and measurements but as a general rule, most clinics will want to see a level of 30 nmol/l (some say over 40 nmol/l) at 7 days past ovulation (dpo) to indicate ovulation and egg released...so if yours was only 12.4 nmol/l at 7 days past ovulation then this would indicate no ovulation peak (progesterone peaks at 7dpo).  However, 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l so if your measurement was 12.4 ng/ml then this would show ovulation had happened. 

Does all seem very confusing and obviously I don't profess to be medically qualified !!!  Hope you get some answers from your consultant...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

I can't help you with that one  I too am taking menopur but this is my first cycle. Would you like to join us on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84748.180

Looking forward to seeing you there

Saila xxx


----------

